# transmission warning light....



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was doing a few blasts (on motor way from 3nd gear) last week on the 3rd blast a transmission warning light came on with a transmission message. The car also felt under powered by about 100hp.

As soon as I took my foot off the accelerator the light dissapeared before I had a chance to read what the error was?


my tranny temp was 99 at the time.

an ideas what is was? car runs perfecly fine after that. 


I run a stage 4 and the only thing my car needs is a new bellhousing - even this isn't that noisy im sure ill get all off summer out of the way before needing to change it. 


V


(all sprints stoped at 70mph)


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Verinder1984 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was doing a few blasts (on motor way from 3nd gear) last week on the 3rd blast a transmission warning light came on with a transmission message. The car also felt under powered by about 100hp.
> 
> ...



It could have been an overheat warning on one or more of the clutches, were the conditions damp, what kind of speed were you doing the pulls from?

How much torque is your stage 4 making and at what RPM?


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

As above, I wouldn't worry about it too much, has happened to me and many others, as long as its not repeatedly happening I doubt it'll be a problem.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Its litchfileds stage 4. which is assume is 620hp / 630ft?

Last time i tested it was with a restrictive exhaust over 12 months ago and saw 617hp with 650 ft. its been 'updated' 2 maybe 3 times since then.

I assumed it was an overheating of the plates but with tranny temp at 99 is that normal? iv seen the transmission higher than that before (track use) and the car has been 100% perfect.

Im not worried - unless I start seeing it more often. But very curious.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

It's normal Verin, clutch warning comes on and cuts power out to prevent clutch overheating when you get wheelspin


----------



## Zagato (Sep 10, 2012)

I've experienced a slight burning smell doing similar road blasts on up changes I wonder if this is related? I'm only running a stage 1 though with 575 verified horse and 550 torques

The smell only lasts a minute or so but no warning lights or ill effects that I can detect.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Verinder1984 said:


> Its litchfileds stage 4. which is assume is 620hp / 630ft?
> 
> Last time i tested it was with a restrictive exhaust over 12 months ago and saw 617hp with 650 ft. its been 'updated' 2 maybe 3 times since then.
> 
> ...


The 99c temp can be a bit misleading as the cutch faces themselves can overheat and yet the oil temp remain relatively low, obviously repeated overheats of eh clutches would bring up the oil temp and there are other parts inside the transmission that run much hotter than the temp sensor show nears the bottom of the sump.

You could always increase the clamping pressure on the A and B clutches (but not the 4wd one) to try and stop some of the slipping/heat build up, but this is generally trial and error and I would not recommend going beyond +3 on either clutch.

The tranny oil will also come into play here as the more "grippy" (technical term) the oil is the easier it is on the clutches with Willall Lite being a particularly good example IMHO and one I have used with great success.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Makes sense. 

Im assuming it only really matters on how often you abuse the car or how often this warning comes up.

Becuase it was the first time the light came on since iv owned it (2 years), I CRA9ED myself.


----------

